

Flickr co-founder launches Slack, a messaging tool designed to kill email - Tiktaalik
http://gigaom.com/2014/02/12/flickr-co-founder-launches-slack-an-all-in-one-messaging-tool-designed-to-kill-email-forever/

======
kapnobatairza
Looks like a more accessible front-end client for IRC - this is awesome. I
love using IRC for communication and this just makes it an easier sell on less
technical colleagues.

I hope that the Slack service supports using your own IRC client as well. That
would be the bees knees.

~~~
sherrett
You can use IRC with Slack. Once you sign up go to
[https://my.slack.com/account/gateways](https://my.slack.com/account/gateways)

------
us0r
"The Slack founder said he doesn’t track things like installs or signups
because those metrics are “bogus,”"

LOL this guy is full of shit. He has 4 tracking codes just on his website.

Aren't people done trying to kill email?

------
jmathai
The most fascinating part of Slack is that it's following a similar path to
that of Flickr. A game which didn't pan out followed by a pivot to a
social/collaboration service.

